# Empress of Canada



## michael james

Built 1961 27,300 tons gross 21 knots Steam Turbines Twin screws


----------



## Mike Tiernan

I joined the Canada with other Engineers in Vickers yard Sunderland in early 1961, and aboard as guests of Vickers on the trials. Then to Liverpool for handing over to Canadian Pacific, followed by her Maiden Voyage and the remainder of1961. Transfered to the Beavercove & the Empress of Britain in 1962


----------



## fred henderson

Hi Mike

Wrong river. The Vickers shipyard was at Walker, Newcastle, not Sunderland. It was a long time ago and I expect the Newcastle Brown Ale had its legendary effect on the memory.

Best regards

Fred


----------



## Mike Tiernan

Sorry Fred, hate to say it, but of course you are right it was Walker, and I can not blame the Newcastle brown, not after 44 years. Do you recall the school kids getting a day off school to see the launch ? The last day's of great ships built in great shipyards.
Mike


----------



## fred henderson

Hi Mike

In those days there was a very strong bond between each yard and its town.
The kids came to watch the launch because many had fathers or uncles who worked in the yard. The good yards encouraged the link because it promoted the pride in the job that resulted in great ships. Nobody would use the launch as an excuse to strike for an extra shilling an hour if their kids were coming to watch.

Fred


----------



## EMMESSTEE

Fred -

How true your words ..... and the point you make latterly.

---------------

Mike


----------



## jordiboy

Just a word about the Newcastle brown ale, cost me a night in the cells 1963 while loading at Dunston coal staithes, had to be bailed out by 1st mate a very large polish "gentleman" at 08.00 next day as we were sailing at 10.00, didn't know there were so many polish swearwords


----------



## trotterdotpom

jordiboy said:


> Just a word about the Newcastle brown ale, cost me a night in the cells 1963 while loading at Dunston coal staithes, had to be bailed out by 1st mate a very large polish "gentleman" at 08.00 next day as we were sailing at 10.00, didn't know there were so many polish swearwords


The "Osram" lightbulb company exported their product to Poland in the 1960's (I think). They couldn't understand why their fine product wasn't selling until someone told them that 'osram' means '****' in Polish. I thought this might be an urban myth but it was confirmed by a Polish Electrician with whom I sailed.

I remember the Dunstan Coal Staithes, tipping up coal trucks and dumping 'osram' all over the place!

John T.


----------



## R58484956

Any truth in the rumour that all CP GROUP ships will be renamed with prefix CP xxxxxxx
and that a possible takeover is under discussion with France/China being interested.


----------



## Bruce Carson

From the CPships website:

"CP Ships Introduces New Standards for Ship Names and Livery
Gatwick, UK (3rd June 2005) - CP Ships today took a key step in the process of re-branding its container shipping services under the CP Ships name by introducing new standards for ship names and livery.

For the first time in more than 20 years, ship names will now be prefixed with "CP," replacing existing brand names. For example, "Canmar Venture" will become "CP Venture."

Ship funnels will carry the CP Ships red and white checkered flag against a field of dark blue. The flag will appear as it did in a CP Ships funnel design introduced in 1946. The new colour standard for hulls will be the same red as in the flag.

"We are proud to be establishing a new CP Ships tradition that also connects us to our historic past," said CEO Ray Miles.

All owned and long-term chartered ships in the fleet will be renamed over the next several months. Repainting of funnels and hulls will take place during regularly-scheduled dry-dockings, many of which will take place in 2006.

In October, CP Ships will begin taking delivery of nine 4250 teu long-term chartered newbuild containerships. These will be painted in the new livery.

Images of the new funnel design and historic funnel designs can be downloaded from the CP Ships corporate website, www.cpships.com."

Cpships also state that they are in possible takeover talks.
The Marine Log Magazine has the following:
According to the Financial Times, China Shipping and France's CMA CGM are "leading the bidding for CP Ships" in a deal that could value the group at more than $1.46 billion."

Bruce C,


----------



## R58484956

So it is not a rumour, but fact. Many thanks Bruce for above information.


----------



## danube4

danube4.
my father,thomas barry joined the duchess of richmond 24/9/44 and left her in glasgow 19/5/46, while she was refitted and re-named empress of canada.he joined the beaverglen 23/5/46 paid of 29/8/47.he went and joined his old ship after her re-fit,now named empress of canada on the 8/10/47.he was still on her when she caught fire in the gladstone dock and capsized.april 1951.his last discharge in his book is11/4/51.
ps. the night of the fire, in the morning he went to do his shore watch. the police at the dock gate told him about the fire .thats how he found out.they would not let him in the dock so he came home.he never went to sea again he got a shore job
danube4(barney)


----------



## David Hartshorne

Does anybody remember Marshall Christie, Crew Purser in the 60`s, Marjorie Wood or any of the Pursers Department, my name David Hartshorne R848914 I was a cadet Purser in 1967 on the Canada in the Crew Pursers Office.

Cheers


----------



## michael james

Welcome to SN David,

Hope you enjoy the site and that a member can help re Pursers Dept Personnel on Empress of Canada


----------



## Trevor

Hi Michael,
I emigrated to Canada in 1971, with my wife and children,we came over on the Empress, her last trip as a CP ship.
She was sold while we were at sea, the service was b....... awful, not at all like we were treated with Brocklebanks; guess we were spoilt. The crew was pretty p...... off.
Trevor


----------



## terence

mike i was aboard empress of canada as a e d h 1960 1961 the bosun i was talking about martin quinn mean man/


----------



## Gerrysea

*Sad end of an earlier Empress of Canada*

Hope you guys don't mind me adding this. I was borne and raised in Liverpool and I came across this pix whilst searchin' various web sites for nostalgic memories of my old home town. I was about 11 when the "Empress of Canada" burnt out & capsized in Gladstone Dock Liverpool in 1954. I still remember going on the Overhead Railway, from where this photo may have been taken, with my Dad and seeing almost this exact this view. I guess that you guys served on the next vessel to sail with her name.

Nice to meet y'all. Keep safe & be lucky.


----------



## Gulpers

Empress of Canada and Empress of England used to be regular visitors to the Clyde in the 60s. They would anchor at the Tail o' the Bank and passenger transfers were generally done by the CSPCo ships Maid of ***brae, Maid of Skelmorlie, Maid of Ashton and Maid of Argyll.

The 1968 funnel colours shown in the photograph are a nightmare. To me, the Empresses looked smarter in the 1946 funnel colours - buff funnel with the red and white checks.


----------



## fred henderson

Trevor said:


> Hi Michael,
> I emigrated to Canada in 1971, with my wife and children,we came over on the Empress, her last trip as a CP ship.
> She was sold while we were at sea, the service was b....... awful, not at all like we were treated with Brocklebanks; guess we were spoilt. The crew was pretty p...... off.
> Trevor


Your information about the last voyage of Empress of Canada is very interesting Trevor. Your voyage must have been made in early November 1971, as she arrived back in Liverpool for the last time on 23 November. She then moved to Tilbury and was offered for sale. Yet you were told during your voyage that she was sold. It is possible that CP thought they had a sale, which is why she was moved to Tilbury, but the deal fell through. I would very interested to learn more. 
Toward the end of 1971, Knut Kloster terminated his contract with Arison Shipping as of January 1972. This left Ted Arison with forward cruise bookings, no ship, but a determination to continue. He arranged the formation of a new company to make the deposits on the Cunarders Saxonia and Franconia. An inspection of the ships revealed however, that they were in very poor condition and they could not possibly enter service in time. His London naval architects informed him that Empress of Canada was for sale in Tilbury so they inspected her. Ted's son, Micky Arison the present Chairman and CEO of Carnival said "The Empress of Canada was not in very great shape either, but of the three, she was definitely in the best condition."
The Boston company American International Travel Services agreed to form a new company Carnival Cruise Lines, the ship was bought and she left Tilbury on 25 February 1972.

Fred


----------



## Sparks

*Polish swear words*



jordiboy said:


> Just a word about the Newcastle brown ale, cost me a night in the cells 1963 while loading at Dunston coal staithes, had to be bailed out by 1st mate a very large polish "gentleman" at 08.00 next day as we were sailing at 10.00, didn't know there were so many polish swearwords


And they all end in 'wski'...Marconisparks 1962 (6th. R/O)


----------



## Trevor

Thanks Fred,
For the added info, you were right on, we docked in Montreal 14th Nov 1971. Yes, we were told by the crew that she had been sold.
Trevor


----------



## fred henderson

Researching the history of Carnival Trevor, I have discovered that the London based naval architects Technical Marine Planning Ltd, who assisted Carnival to bring Empress of Canada up to acceptable cruise standards, had earlier produced a $25 million plan for her for Home Lines. Perhaps they were the buyers who walked away.

Fred


----------



## Doug Rogers

Thats an interesting one Fred, you are probably right as well with the walking away bit!!.


----------



## Mike Tiernan

David, re Marshall Christie, he now resides down south and runs the C.P site on line "timelink" worth a visit, some photos of the Pursers around your time.
Mike T


----------



## David Hartshorne

*Mike Tiernan - Many thanks*



Mike Tiernan said:


> David, re Marshall Christie, he now resides down south and runs the C.P site on line "timelink" worth a visit, some photos of the Pursers around your time.
> Mike T



Mike, Please let me say many thanks for introducing me to the above C.P.site of timelink that Marshall Christie runs. Fantastic to look at the old photographs and remember the by gone area, once again Mike many thanks for your link.


Dave Hartshorne


----------



## Fiona Christie

David Hartshorne said:


> Does anybody remember Marshall Christie, Crew Purser in the 60`s, Marjorie Wood or any of the Pursers Department, my name David Hartshorne R848914 I was a cadet Purser in 1967 on the Canada in the Crew Pursers Office.
> 
> Cheers


I appreciate this question was asked many years ago, but I just stumbled upon it and had to reply. Marshall Christie is my father and I am currently trying to collect CP stories about him for his 80th birthday celebration which is coming up very soon. I'd love to hear from you/anyone else who remembers him. Many thanks Fiona


----------

